# [Solucionado] Circuito Antirebote para 7490



## CesarTkgo69 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola compas,
el titulo lo dice todo,
es justo y preciso.
Alguien que me pueda ayudar
con un circuito antirebote para
un contador decade 7490.

Porfavor, si lo has hecho praticamente
y te funciona perfectamente  
Te agradeceria mucho que me ayudaras  

De antemano Muchisimas gracias.

P.D: Ya probe con circuito que se me aparecia en google :x

Hola compañeros,
aqui les dejo el circuito que permite una buena cuenta en el 7490
sin que el rebote del pulso engañe al integrado

Saludos, y espero que les sirva


----------



## Padrino (Nov 20, 2008)

Pues yo utilizaba un Flip Flop SC conectado entre el pulsador y la entrada del contador. El SC lo hacía con un par de compuertas NAND, pero ahora no tengo el diagrama de conexión para que funcionaran así. Funcionaba la perfección y era una solución sin mucha complicación. Espero que te sirva esta información.


----------



## Padrino (Nov 20, 2008)

Ya lo encontré, jeje. Checa esta página y me dices cómo te fue:

http://www.unicrom.com/dig_FF_RS_nand.asp


----------



## elece13 (Nov 20, 2008)

Puedes utilizar un 555 en modo monostable, de tal forma que el primer pulso generado produsca un pulso en alto de unos cuantos microsegundos, más de lo que podrían durar todos los pulsos generados por el rebote.


----------



## CesarTkgo69 (Nov 21, 2008)

El 555 da mas ruido que ponerle ruido uno mismo 
El circuito combinacional con NAND es un latch y es bueno,
el problema es que hay que encontrar un switch especial
y mas circuiteria...
Igual se les agradece mucho la ayuda compas
el trabajo de buscarme el link, intentar aportar con algo 
Gracias!

Ahora, un compañero me presto su circuito antirebote
que esta probado y funcionando eeeeeeeee

Chauuuuu


----------



## Gabf (Nov 21, 2008)

ME PARECE que eso no es un circuito anti rebote si no un detector de flancos de bajada... puede ser? 

Saludos


----------



## CesarTkgo69 (Nov 21, 2008)

Gabf dijo:
			
		

> ME PARECE que eso no es un circuito anti rebote si no un detector de flancos de bajada... puede ser?
> 
> Saludos



No es un detector, su funcion no es detectar,
su funcion es eliminar los rebotes o ruido
que dan algunos agentes externos
al circuito, que hacen que el pulso
nos de rebotes indesiables para
una buena cuenta en un *7490*


----------



## mariachy (Oct 23, 2009)

hola, un pequeña consulta... el antirrebote que esta hecho con unas resistencias y un condensador, es de verdad estable???  es que nesesitoutilizarlo en un automovil y mi gran miedo es el alternador, en fin todo el vehiculo todo genera ruidos cerrar una puerta, acelerar, frenar, prender focos, apagarlos, encender el vehiculo, en fin todo todo, alguna buena solucion para eso???


----------



## Carliski (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola amigos, perdon que reviva el post, pero tengo una duda, tengo que hacer el antirrebote con el latch SR, pero no se que valores de resistencias usar para las pulls-up. Utilizo una fuente de +5V, utilizo un integrado de NANDS (para implementar el latch), para incrementar un contador doble 4518. Cual seria la manera teorica de calcular esos valores? Generalmente lleva de 1 a 10 k no??


----------

